# And THEN the Extreme Couponers



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Extreme couponers..........

*Now* I know why all the other people waiting to check out wouldn't get behind you in line! I must have aged 10 years waiting while you sorted through your portable filing cabinet of coupons! And I kept thinking to myself, 'I've been here for a while now, it really be _that much longer _before she's done checking out'. And when you realized you didn't take _enough_ Febreeze , or chocolate candy, or a million other things, and multiple people who work at the grocery store, who could be helping multiple _other people_.... they had to go get more chocolate and Febreeze *for you*.....Well I just wanted to SCREAM!! And I would have, but waiting on you is so exhausting, I just didn't have the energy! 

And seriously. Do you really _have_ to do your shopping _during the busiest time of day, on the busiest day of the week??_ Really? Is it necessary to inconvenience the rest of the world so you can buy *20 cans of Febreeze?* 

How many people were late their kids soccer game *because of you*? How many people did you cause to be late meeting their friends for lunch? Their friends that they haven't seen in years? How many people missed an important appointment after waiting weeks for this day to come? Have you thought of that? How many of your neighbors were there, you know, the people who know where you live and are probably thinking of ways to get revenge on you? Do you really have to wonder why and who toilet-papered your yard and house? Bombarded your car and windows with raw eggs? Wanna' guess why kids only chose to mail box bash YOUR mail box? Got any clues? Are you that oblivious? Need a hint?

How many people do you have need to inconvenience so you can have your 20 cans of Febreeze? How many people can't buy Febreeze now that you've taken every single can from the shelves? 

Are you really saving that much money pouring over advertisements, scrutinizing coupons, spending money on multiple copies of Sunday's news paper, having coupon exchange parties with your fanatical, equally obsessed extreme couponer friends? Are you really saving more money spending 80 hours a week researching your coupons than you would make working a full time, minimum wage job? Really? Are you actually saving _that much money??_

Is it absolutely necessary to be the cause of so much frustration and aggravation for the rest of us? You know, the majority of the population that has better things to do with their time and better paying jobs because they spent less time studying their profession than you spend couponing?

Why can't you at least do your shopping some other day of the week, you know, the slower days of the week? The days that rest of humanity doesn't have time to shop? It can't possibly be because you are at work! When would you have time to work when you obsess over coupons and ads 24/7? 

And really, if you _actually need *20 cans of Febreeze*_, you really should take some time out of your investigation of coupons to clean your house!!! 

Have you thought of that? Or have you just not found enough coupons to buy 20 bottles of Mr. Clean yet? I hope you don't wait that long to buy bath soap and deodorant!


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

Move to Sweden. Here you can't do couponing. Pretty much all coupons say ''can't be used with other offers'' or something, and forget doubling it  
But you can watch extreme coupners on TV and smile a bit that you're not in line behind them.

I always wondered about food... I mean..it would be fun to try one day, it is prtty amazing to see the note go from thousands down to zero..and there ought to be some homeless shelter or whatever that can use the foods I won't eat due to time or my allergies.. but I like fresh, unprocessed food. I like to cook my own dinner and know what's in it..and how often are those things on a good coupon? 
Apart from not being able to eat most processed foods (allergic to wheat of all things..and lactose..can't even have most gluten-free products due to wheat starch) I really wouldn't like to live of them anyway.
How's health and ability to choseyour products working with that couponing?


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Coupons offered for food are usually junk and that's why I rarely use them. I don't even bother looking for them. 
I'm also very opposed to buying from companies that test on animals. You'll rarely coupons offered by companies that don't.

This has absolutely noting to do with coupons.

I found out last week that Sweden has it's own phone number! If someone calls, they get connected to a random Swede that signed up to take calls. I talked to someone for about an hour last week! I think that's really neat'o! 

Are you a native Swede?


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

haha! I didn't know we had that  You could always call me but I'd probably giggle nervously most of the time and excuse my accent the rest of it  Yes, I'm born and raised in Sweden. Mom's parents are danish though...I have some far-away relatives in norway. But I guess I'm pretty nordic in all senses.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm mostly what I like to refer to as a European mutt! Mostly German and Norweigan. 

When I talked to that lady last week, I finally got an expanation as to why it is so easy to spot an American from a mile away in Europe! At least in Sweden. She wasn't sure what the words to use are in English, but I think what she meant is that Americans are extroverted while Swedes are a bit more intoverted. 

I couldn't help but agree that I fit the mold perfectly! I can and will talk to anyone! I like to joke that the other person doesn't even have to say anything because I can carry on both sides of the conversation myself!

I think I'm just very friendly, but I know I can be one of those people that won't pause long enough for you to make a polite exit! That's something I have to be aware of if I want any friends!


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Answer for Sweden

http://theswedishnumber.com/sv/


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Actually, I'm an extreme example! I just saw that the average phone call is less than 3 minutes! 'We' talked for close to an HOUR!


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

haha, yeah..she's right  
vulgar, bold people you.. taking space... We're usually quiet in public, a way of showing respect and concideration I guess. But in the right setting, it's not impossible to be chatty and open. You might have heard the saying: "If a swede keeps her eyes on you for more than five seconds, she either likes you or plan on how to murder you efficiently".. nah. I'm friendly. I offer strangers a ride home if I notice they're heading in my direction (happened on the train a while back, an old couple had been abroad, it was late and they talked about how to proceed to a certain town. It's just 10 miles away from where I live so I gave them a ride).. but I pretty much try to be invisible most of the time. If I have something worth saying I will..not otherwise.
And I'll make an impolite exit if I have to


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Lucky for you there's a computer between us!


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

hehe..average call... I call when I like to chat or have something to say. a couple of hours is quite normal..but I do't call often..


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm going to eat dinner now  bte, do you have facebook? you could add me if you like...it's fun chatting.
Zab Nilsson is my username... have a drawing as a profile pic and a rat as a header.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

After finding out the Swedes are more likely to keep to themselves, I'm surprised anyone volunteered to take phone calls!


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll look you up. 

Believe it or not, as much as I talk, I'm not very active on FB. The reason has more to do with protecting my anonymity. I was stalked by someone I met on the internet. He showed up at my job and started harassing me. I can only guess that I inadvertenly said something that could identify who I am, where I work or something along those lines.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Just sent a request. My profile pic is a picture of my cat and rat spooning on my desk.


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

haha! We are social..in our own way. It's probably a lot of people sharing the ''burden'' of talking to strangers 

Yeah, identity and internet.. it's rather creepy. Way easy to find someone.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I used to be scared of the internet, but then I moved to Miami and learned about 18483959494 ways to freak out people I don't like to the point they leave me alone. In all reality, I'm a reasonably nice, well adjusted individual. However, if I think I'm being followed in a sketchy situation, I know how to act like a rabid crazy person. Too many theatre classes.


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

That's easy in sweden.. look them in the eyes and then smile sweetly. Really works, people get super uncomfortable....  
Well, I guess I take things as they come. Can't worry too much.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

RatAtat2693 said:


> I used to be scared of the internet, but then I moved to Miami and learned about 18483959494 ways to freak out people I don't like to the point they leave me alone. In all reality, I'm a reasonably nice, well adjusted individual. However, if I think I'm being followed in a sketchy situation, I know how to act like a rabid crazy person. Too many theatre classes.


I had a neighbor who threatened my animals. He was trying to get me to move.

I scared the crap out of him so bad that he moved away before the month was out!


----------

